# Salmon Mousse Spread



## LynnT (Sep 15, 2004)

This is still a work in progress, although I think it's pretty much complete.  Would really like some feedback -suggestions.

1 1/4 cups cream
1 cup mayo
2 envelopes Knox gelatin, dissolved in water
2 8 ounce pkgs cream cheese, softened
2 Tbsp minced celery
1 Tbsp minced scallions
1 Tbsp minced parsley
1 Tbsp minced bell pepper
1/2 lb finely chopped smoked salmon

Mix the first four ingredients until well blended.  Add remaining ingredients and mix well.  Refrigerate overnight.

You could halve the recipe, but I've only made it for a large group.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 15, 2004)

cut down on the mayo


----------

